
Black Bar for Larry Roberts - ColinWright
Whenever the black bar appears on HN there is a flurry of questions about what it is and why it&#x27;s there.  If the (admittedly forlorn) hope that people might search for &quot;black&quot; or &quot;bar&quot; before posting the question, I thought I&#x27;d put in this comment that the black bar appears to mark the passing of someone significant in the tech or hacker community.<p>In this case, Larry Roberts.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=18791540
======
ColinWright
Clickable:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18791540](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18791540)

------
brador
It would be better if the black bar was clickable and led to the persons
Wikipedia page or home page?

------
PaulHoule
Just put the announcement on the master template when this happens.

"Each man's death diminishes me, For I am involved in mankind. Therefore, send
not to know For whom the bell tolls, It tolls for thee."

\- John Donne

------
chmaynard
Out of respect and admiration, I'd suggest that we refer to him as Dr.
Lawrence Roberts.

